# Smokey antique gold - intense shopping look!



## SQUALID (Jul 20, 2009)

I wore this make up a while ago when I went shopping with a friend called Marlene. A simple black smokey look with a really beautiful antique gold eyeshadow from Ninja Minerals and glossy light pink lips.








Face:

*MAD Minerals Loose Mineral Foundation - Fair* 
*MAD Minerals Mineral Finishing Powder - Satin Glow
* 
*IsaDora Snow Belle Highlighter
* 
Eyes:

*MAD Minerals Multi Use Pigment - Black (matte)
* 
*Ninja Minerals eyeshadow - Kapten Morgan, Purity, Highlighter I
* 
*Maybelline Define-a-Lash Volume* 
*Maybelline Line Definer* 
*H&M black eyeliner
* 
Lips:

*Maybelline Watershine Gloss - Sugarplum (nr. 368)*


----------



## Lalubell (Jul 20, 2009)

Really pretty!! Love the colors, they make your eyes really pop.


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 21, 2009)

what a great look!!  you're soo pretty!!!


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, you're freakin gorgeous!  You look like a model.


----------



## mishameesh (Jul 21, 2009)

OMG, I just passed out from your beauty! 
WOW!  You are truly breathtaking!  I love this look!
BTW, I still haven't regained conciousness!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 21, 2009)

fab!!! i like the lips a lot


----------



## nongoma (Jul 21, 2009)

what a beauty! very pretty


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 21, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 21, 2009)

Your Face is perfect!!! You look gorgeous. And I like your Scarf


----------



## nunu (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## madnicole (Jul 21, 2009)

OMG  - you are stunning! and I love the makeup too....


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 21, 2009)

Gorg!


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 21, 2009)

You are gorgeous! I love this M/U look-very pretty.


----------



## Sass (Jul 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!  I love!


----------



## n_c (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow this is gorgeous!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 21, 2009)

you are so beautiful!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 21, 2009)

God that is gorgeous! I want to replicate it but I won't look half as pretty as you


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jul 21, 2009)

stunning


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 21, 2009)

Youre drop dead gorgeous woman!! Wish you had a closed eye shot so i could try & replicate this... Its perfection!!!


----------



## KIT (Jul 21, 2009)

I really really really like it...im mos def gonna have to try this....like NOW


----------



## ellesk (Jul 21, 2009)

Wait just one moment while I pick my jaw up from the floor.


----------



## JakesGirl (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful skin , beautiful eyes, - you look like a professional model!  Love the look


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 21, 2009)

Your eye color is amazing! sooo jealous


----------



## marce89 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great FOTD! Loving the lips...you're so pretty!


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_Youre drop dead gorgeous woman!! Wish you had a closed eye shot so i could try & replicate this... Its perfection!!!_

 
The lid is just matte black up to the crease where it blends into that shimmery antique gold


----------



## kcphoto (Jul 23, 2009)

I was fully unprepared for what I would see when I clicked on this thread... and I am still reeling from it! Holy bajeebus, you are so far beyond stunning! Total girl crush going on <3 Everything is so well done and perfectly balanced and blended... aaahhhh! *dies*


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 23, 2009)

The blending in this is amazing!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 23, 2009)

Your brows are so perfect.. And you are GORGEOUS!


----------



## fintia (Jul 23, 2009)

wowwwwwwwwww


----------



## enflmdphnx (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't think I even have to say this is gorgeous


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 23, 2009)

This look is gorgeous! your eyes just mesmerize in that picture! always enjoy your looks and tuts!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Your Face is perfect!!! You look gorgeous. And I like your Scarf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jul 23, 2009)

incredible, lady!


----------



## mslips (Jul 24, 2009)

girl, you have such a flawless face. i love your work


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 24, 2009)

Gawjus look!!


----------



## Zoffe (Jul 24, 2009)

Your looks and pictures are always stunning


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 24, 2009)

nice, I like tha scarf


----------



## krs18 (Jul 24, 2009)

stunning!
I am so jealous of your lips!!


----------



## nafster (Jul 24, 2009)

fabulous!


----------



## MsNyse (Jul 25, 2009)

Beautiful!  I love the way the color peeks out from the top of your lashes.  Btw, cute scarf!


----------



## Superwoman (Jul 25, 2009)

amazing i love it


----------



## Nepenthe (Jul 25, 2009)

Intense indeed.  This is beautiful.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 25, 2009)

Gorgeous. As always.


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 25, 2009)

absolutely lovely!  The gold really makes the look stand out.  Oh, and you must know that you're gorgeous, of course!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Jul 25, 2009)

Fabulous, you are gorgeous!!! This looks great on you, awesome job!

Definitely make a tut for this!


----------



## nikki (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, this is a stunning look!!  Talk about perfection!  Your eyes are so beautiful in this picture!!!!!!


----------



## tarnii (Jul 26, 2009)

WOW your eyes look amazing. But when I drag my eyes away from them I am blown away by your lips. Great look.


----------



## cocolicouss (Jul 27, 2009)

you have the prettiest eyes


----------



## amyzon (Jul 27, 2009)

This is SO amazing... I would love to try recreating this look.  Is the lid color dupeable by any shades you know of?  It's such an interesting color!


----------



## Glistening (Jul 28, 2009)

Gorgeous! Love the brows!!


----------



## Knew2this (Jul 28, 2009)

reallly pretty wow ( you and the make up lol)


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 28, 2009)

your looks are always flawless and amazing!


----------



## ms. kendra (Jul 28, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sandykwm (Jul 28, 2009)

this is really pretty...would you recommend Mad Minerals?


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 29, 2009)

Sandykwm: Of course! I love them


----------



## divineflygirl (Jan 29, 2010)

This is a gorgeous look. You are beautiful!


----------



## olddcassettes (Jan 29, 2010)

gorgeous look, i always love your fotd's!


----------



## sunniechan (Jan 29, 2010)

Love - love - love the look! It really makes your beautiful eyes pop.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 30, 2010)

You are absolutely stunning! The makeup is fantastic as well, but I'm sure you dont even need it! Gorgeous!


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 30, 2010)

You're stunning!! I love all your looks. This is seriously gorgeous!!  
Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonderful as always dear


----------



## tthelwell (Jan 30, 2010)

Whoooaaa! Oh crap! You r GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 31, 2010)

ahh i love it!


----------



## taina007 (Jan 31, 2010)

WOW! you seriously are amazing... and i LOVE your blog!!


----------

